# Forgiveness



## NoOne (Mar 29, 2013)

Forgiveness

 By Pastor Cornelius R. Stam 


 “WE HAVE REDEMPTION THROUGH [Christ's] BLOOD, THE FORGIVENESS OF SINS, ACCORDING TO THE RICHES OF HIS GRACE” (Eph.1:7).

The climax of Paul’s first recorded sermon is reached in Verses 38 and 39 of Acts 13, where he declares:


“BE IT KNOWN UNTO YOU THEREFORE, MEN AND BRETHREN, THAT THROUGH THIS MAN IS PREACHED UNTO YOU THE FORGIVENESS OF SINS:

“AND BY HIM ALL THAT BELIEVE ARE JUSTIFIED FROM ALL THINGS, FROM WHICH YE COULD NOT BE JUSTIFIED BY THE LAW OF MOSES.”

Thus God through Christ, forgives and justifies those who believe. Nor is this all that was accomplished for us by the death of Christ at Calvary. There is also reconciliation, baptism by the Spirit into Christ and His Body, a position at God’s right hand in the heavenlies and all spiritual blessings there.

“The forgiveness of sins” must come first, however, and the above passage assures us that in Christ we have this — not barely, but “ACCORDING TO THE RICHES OF HIS GRACE”. Indeed, the next verse continues: “WHEREIN HE HATH ABOUNDED TOWARD US…”

Thus Ephesians 2:2-7 declares that though we were once “the children of disobedience”, and therefore “by nature the children of wrath”, “God, WHO IS RICH IN MERCY, for His GREAT LOVE wherewith He loved us”, has given us life and raised us from the dead, exalting us to “heavenly places in Christ…”

His purpose in all this? “THAT IN THE AGES TO COME HE MIGHT SHOW THE EXCEEDING RICHES OF HIS GRACE IN HIS KINDNESS TOWARD US THROUGH CHRIST JESUS” (Verse 7).

When God forgives us He no longer sees us in our poor selves, BUT IN CHRIST, who took our place, dying for our sins on Calvary’s cross. There He hung in our place that we might now stand in His — “COMPLETE IN HIM” (Col.2:10).


----------



## sniper22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I've read it a few times but it sank in a little deeper today.


----------



## Ellbow (May 1, 2013)

This is something I have a hard time doing. Especially, when it's people who say they are Christians that do the wrong doing. But, I still believe in karma. 
I will try to forgive just won't ever forget.
El


----------



## Core Lokt (May 3, 2013)

The way I see it is if God can forgive me, I should be able to forgive others. Lord knows I've done some things in my life that God doesn't approve of. Is it hard to forgive, many times yes but it is something I must do. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## StriperAddict (May 3, 2013)

Understanding our justification and the mercy outstreched to us, plus our new heavenly position in Christ is key for the work of the Spirit in our lives to forgive others. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## NoOne (Sep 4, 2014)

In Ephesians 4:32 it says; 


And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you. 

The Apostle Paul is speaking to the Body of Christ, those who have been washed and cleansed by the blood of Jesus Christ. If we keep in mind that God has forgiven us for Christ's sake, who died for my sins and your sins then we can forgive one another as brethren in Christ knowing that Jesus died once for all sin and was raised from the dead for our justification. 

Those who have not trusted in Christ are unbelievers and still dead in trespasses and sin. For them to find forgiveness they must come to the knowledge that they are a sinner in need of a Saviour and that Jesus Christ died for their sins, was buried and was raised from the dead for their justification. 

As Romans 6:23 states:

For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved.


----------

